# 6 Hour Travel Help



## LaurenConverse (Mar 14, 2011)

Y'ello Oreo's ~
May, 2012 im planning on going to Disney World with my friends. Now I was planning on bringing both my hedgehogs Mr. Prickles and Layla with me. First though I really need to know what I need to bring. As for what they will be travling in is a scion for 6 hours. Should I take them in there cages, or take there cages but the way there they stay in a cat carrior? Also when we get there we'll be staying in a camper, and sense its summer, the camper will be need to have air conditioning to where its cool in there. Maybe to cold for them, should I put a heating lamp in there cage? They already have beding that warms them, and they have a heating pad they lay on, so I wanted to ask before I go out buying them a small heat lamp. So could someone help me?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I will address the travel questions, for heating info, check out this sticky, as well as the other stickies in the main threads: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

Travel is very stressful for some hedgies. I cannot imagine trying to keep Snarf alive, let alone happy and stress-free in a camper...too many variables. Six hours is a long way for a hedgie to travel as they tend to get carsick.

Is there any way you can leave your hedgie in someone's care while you are away? The hedgie-sitter doesn't need to do much, really: ensure light and heat are adequate (no power loss); replace food/water; clean the wheel/litterpan/bedding. Some people aren't comfortable handling hedgies so you can reassure potential sitters they can just check to make sure hedgie is okay with some conversation and a gentle poke.

it would be much less stressful for both of you if Mr Prickles stayed home.


----------



## LaurenConverse (Mar 14, 2011)

Well thats upsetting to here..I really wanted to take him with me, but I guess its the best. Thank you!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry I had to squash your plans...but speaking from experience: a three hour drive for a two-day visit in a warm vehicle and house *with *a heating system and light was stressful enough...I can't imagine how I would've done it with any less. (We looked like we were travelling with three sets of twins when we walked in: cage; pen; heater; wheel; lighting system etc etc etc)


----------



## LaurenConverse (Mar 14, 2011)

That is probably why he is sick now, sense we picked him up from someone so he was on a 8 hour drive the whole time. Hes still happy as can be but hes got a cold. If he is REALLY healthy and REALLY friendly I still plan to take him but maybe not Layla sense shes older and has had complications in the past. But yes, thanks for the help and that heating sticky helped alot as well!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You asked about putting a heating pad under their cage, not cages, does this me they're both in the same cage?


----------



## LaurenConverse (Mar 14, 2011)

There cages are connected but there not in the same space.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LaurenConverse said:


> There cages are connected but there not in the same space.


So they can touch each other?

Hedgies are solitary animals and prefer to live alone and have their own space. If they're the opposite sex, you will likely end up with babies; if they're the same sex, you will likely end up with aggression/fighting.


----------



## LaurenConverse (Mar 14, 2011)

No, theres a blurry piece of flat thick platic between them so they cant see eitchother nor touch eitchother


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LaurenConverse said:


> No, theres a blurry piece of flat thick platic between them so they cant see eitchother nor touch eitchother


Whew! I'm relieved for you!


----------



## LaurenConverse (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah :lol:


----------

